# USA vs Taiwan vs Japan in Semiconductor Technology



## nat1onal (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello friends,

who do you think is ahead in terms semiconductor technology?

USA or Taiwan or Japan

1. R&D
2. Innovation
3. Breakthrough and Inventions
4. Future prospects

etc. in terms of advancements in semiconductor industry.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 6, 2013)

R & D - usa , processing - taiwan, manufacturing - japan


----------

